

Statistics of Two Years of Blogging (had over 1 million visitors!) - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/two-years-of-blogging/

======
jlongster
That's a really impressive growth rate. I've started a blog and haven't quite
hit that stride yet.

How do you track your RSS subscriptions? I've been wondering about that
recently. I didn't want to use Feedburner since you have it give it control of
everything.

I log requests for my feeds and count the unique IPs from them. This isn't
quite accurate though, since it'll count one person from multiple places. I
suppose a better solution is to point my RSS subscription link to a redirect
page which logs the subscription request. However, I don't know you'd miss
anyone who somehow subscribes from the straight link to the XML feed.

~~~
mixmax
I've been wondering the same thing. I spent some time playing around with
feedburner, but after two hours I gave up. I have absolutely no idea how many
subscribers I have to my blog.

Please someone - do a startup that gets this right. It can't be that hard and
there is a real problem waiting to be solved.

~~~
jlongster
Yeah, I just turned everything over the Feedburner, but it's a mysterious
process. It took a while to figure out the right way to do it, and I can't
find much on how they collect their stats.

A nice and elegant RSS tracker with a clear explanation of how to integrate it
and how it collects the stats would be nice.

------
wglb
Some good hard core stuff here. Conrgats on the numbers.

------
id21
Happy birthday! :) Great job!

